# 22 and I never went to college



## Daigo (Aug 16, 2013)

I barely graduated high school. I had a chance to go to a crappy college... but I didn't. I was afraid to fail so I decided just sit in my room and play videogames all day long. 

Of course my mother wasn't happy about it and she kept telling me to at least get a job. I wasn't listening to her (dumb, I know), we were arguing everyday... She forced to go to a few job interviews, but I was rejected because of my age (I was 17) and the lack of experience. Finally, I managed to find my first job at the age of 21. It's a part-time job dead-end job with a minimum wage ($300-350 per month). 

So I need a new job but I think that nobody will hire me without a college degree. I feel like I'm too dumb for college. So I have a question, guys: should I go to college or is it too late? What if I will fail? Which degree should I choose? I have no idea what to do next. Help me, please.

P.S. Sorry for my basic English.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

In my opinion, its never to late for college(I see people twice my age in classes all the time). If you really want to go to college, then you should go. However, don't go if people around you are telling you to do so. You should go to college because YOU want to. And if you choose to go you have to be really serious about it. College ain't no joke, its tough. The only way to be successful is to be very determined and to have a willing to learn attitude.

College can still be fun but you have to be really serious about it. College is a long and rigorous journey and depending on the choices you make , can have a wroth wild out come.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

It's not too late, I started college when I was 22 and graduated when I was 26. No one even knew I was older, I blended in fine.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's not too late. Although I think college is vastly overrated...

You probably won't fail unless you don't try or have a massive breakdown. College never seemed difficult to me despite all the cage-rattling by high school teachers. As for a degree, plan out what you want to do, I guess. Take a look at which occupations are going to be in demand and decide what you want to pursue.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

Maybe you can work and go to school part time. Take a few classes and see if you like anything. Get used to the workload and expectations. Then you'll have a better idea of whether or not you'd like to go to college full time. And it's definitely not too late!!!


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I didnt go to university and I turned out great. I'm not being sarcastic either.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Unless you can pass a STEM program you probably wont come out any better. 

Trade school might be a better option for you. My brother is only in his first year of plumbing and has job offers when he graduates.


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

Too late? You're only 22! You have so much time and so much potential inside of you. It is all up to you my friend. We can't tell you what to pursue a degree in or how you will do in school, you need to find something you think you will enjoy (or at least tolerate) and work hard if you want to succeed.


----------



## Nilrem (Jan 13, 2014)

mca90guitar said:


> Unless you can pass a STEM program you probably wont come out any better.
> 
> Trade school might be a better option for you. My brother is only in his first year of plumbing and has job offers when he graduates.


This man speaks the truth! Trade schools are an excellent option! Plumbers, HVAC techs, Machinists, and Welders do quite well. As long as you want better, then you have motivation to do more. Never sell yourself short.


----------



## Silent Knight (Sep 13, 2011)

I started college 2 years after I graduated. Year later got a job. Labor type jobs or trades pay more and don't require much in terms of education. I'm part time for both just because I'm lazy, and maybe because classes are a bit expensive. I'm a bit behind though, which isn't too bad because I kinda like my job.

You can do it man, even if you just take one class a semester like me. I had an embarrassingly low gpa in hs but I work my butt off in college.


----------



## jjj21 (Feb 24, 2012)

You don’t necessarily need to get a bachelor’s degree; you can just get an associate’s degree or go to a trade school. I suggest that you find a subject that you’re good at and major in it (but make sure it’s employable, like a STEM major). You can do that by starting to take different types of GE classes and find what you like best. From what I’ve heard, there are lots of jobs in computer science, accounting and engineering. Majoring in liberal arts would be a bad idea if you want to be able to find a job easily after graduation.


Also, there are plenty of people who start college after 22.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't start college until 23. Honestly, it's feeling like a waste of time.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

25 and still haven't gone. I have no plan on going either.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Don't go to college unless you have a clear plan of what you want to do. It can be a great way to train for a career or a horrible waste of time and money. And 22 is young, nowhere near too old for college.


----------



## Klause (May 6, 2014)

Pfft.

Man don't cry. I graduated from high school at 19. Played video games, watched TV and killed birds with slingshots for two years before I yielded to my mother's nagging to go to a proper university AND get a job.

Started uni at 21 doing both a science bachelors and a science diploma while holding down a job. I will graduate with my bachelors when I'm 25 and my diploma when I'm 23, if I dont fail a year :| All this while being ADD and SAD diagnosed.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I didn't go until I was 21. And before then I hadn't been to school for nine years, so I was really overwhelmed at the thought of resuming my education (especially with my bad experiences in school) before my first semester even started. It's never too late in my opinion. But one thing is for certain: college definitely isn't for everyone.


----------



## VaultThirteen (May 23, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I didn't start college until 23. Honestly, it's feeling like a waste of time.


Agreed. I feel like the only reason I'm going is to check off my name on the attendance sheets. For classes without mandatory attendance, it really doesn't matter whether or not I go. I'm on my last few quarters too, it hasn't improved my lack of a life.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

The others have good advice. Go to college if you really want to with at least a somewhat clear goal in mind. You don't have to though to find a good job.

I wanted to comment more on the age thing. I'm 30 and just finished my first semester this past Tuesday. If I could go back in time I would've gone right after high school, but life and SA held me back and I was too scared to go for years.

It is never too late. There are people in my classes that are 40 and over as well so even I'm not the oldest person in some of my classes. Whatever you decide I wish you good luck.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I've met classmates who have started college for the first time in their 30's and 40's. Just being shifted up 4 years is nothing in the long scheme of things. If you don't want to go the whole 4-year university route at the current moment, then you could look into your local community college to see whether they offer radiology tech programs or something similar. There are a lot of 2 year degrees that pay quite a lot. Then you could get out in 2 years and make 50k.


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I didn't start college until 23. Honestly, it's feeling like a waste of time.


It's basically high school. But then with a crappy institution with crappy lessons and a ton more homework. Tons of assignments to. I would recommend it only for the paper, but do something where the paper is useful. Don't do something that seems fun - nothing in school is fun. School is made to be a prison of creative thought and fun. So you won't have it in an university either.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Neoz said:


> It's basically high school. But then with a crappy institution with crappy lessons and a ton more homework. Tons of assignments to. I would recommend it only for the paper, but do something where the paper is useful. Don't do something that seems fun - nothing in school is fun. School is made to be a prison of creative thought and fun. So you won't have it in an university either.


I went for one semester and then just never went back. Too busy with work anyway. I could only see myself going back to a community college to get certifications that are job requirements, but that's it. I don't see how any adults that work for a living could have time for it. You either make school your number one priority, or just forget about it.


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I went for one semester and then just never went back. Too busy with work anyway. I could only see myself going back to a community college to get certifications that are job requirements, but that's it. I don't see how any adults that work for a living could have time for it. You either make school your number one priority, or just forget about it.


Easily possible to work + study. They offer online courses nowadays as well where you only have certain dates for tests.

If you work full time though you will probably have to waste your saturday on boring **** like assignments though. 90% of the degrees are useless and just for showing you did something that makes you 'not retarded'. Seriously you'd be surprised how little an Bsc in Economics has to do with real life situations. It's theory theory theory, then you get out with 0 experience and good luck finding and competing on the job market to get a job corresponding to your degree. Chances are you won't since you have 0 experience.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

many people don't go to college for various reasons. if u want to go then go. if u don't , don't pressure yourself to much and there is many jobs out there even w/ out degrees and maybe u will even work for your self one day.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Neoz said:


> Easily possible to work + study. They offer online courses nowadays as well where you only have certain dates for tests.


Not if you work 12-14 hours a day like I do. I do real man's work.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I kinda wish I went. Now I'm like 26 and full of regrets.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

If you want to go to college, then you should do it. You're 22, that isn't too old at all. You're never too old to go to college. There are people over 40, who still go to college. I'm 24 and I have nver been to college. I'm planning to go next year. If everything goes alright.


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Neoz said:


> It's basically high school. But then with a crappy institution with crappy lessons and a ton more homework. Tons of assignments to. I would recommend it only for the paper, but do something where the paper is useful. Don't do something that seems fun - nothing in school is fun. School is made to be a prison of creative thought and fun. So you won't have it in an university either.


^This..........

School is more work than a fulltime job, and so not worth it if you already have one. The only reason I chose to return was because I felt like there was no other option for me (although I did start out with an extremely specific and what I believe to be a very important goal in mind, but now it seems even more hopelessly out of reach than trying to become a socially normal person who can easily obtain work without an education). FYI, I'm currently living off of disability, although I haven't been completely unproductive. I forced myself to take classes that are much harder for me but which I believe to be more practical than easier classes. I conducted research and published a paper in a scientific journal which was related to one of my mental disorders. I am still trying to push through with the aforementioned classes in spite of many, many failures. I've learned never to expect anything because I will always be disappointed, so I think I will be content with just passing this term. If that doesn't work out, then it's not my problem. I did everything I could, and then some.


----------



## Aim (Oct 11, 2014)

Believe me it is never too late. All it is is time. I am 34, just finished a year upgrading high school courses online as I worked full time and now as I'm just finishing my last course I'm finally on the wait list for my degree program. I freaked out many times that it's going to be 4 years and I'd be roughly 38-39 by the time I'm finished but who cares. It's only an age and in the life you need to do whatever you want to do. As far as what you want to do, go to open houses and college events for careers. When I decided, I actually went to course on what personalities fit what careers! They gave me some tests to do. For one test, I was given a minute to circle as many jobs/subjects that were interesting to me even if j didn't have the skills to do it, then at the end it was surprising what careers were chosen for my personality & interest. Anyhow, honestly never too late....I know how you feel and I'm much older too.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm 21 and it's my first semester of college.I'm definitely not the oldest one there,there's people in their fifties who are in my class,also their first semester.College is your best bet if you want a better job.If you fail so what just retake the class.Think about it like those video game you play.When you start a new level you'll fail a few times before you get it.Then you just keep going back until you do and pretty soon your a pro.
However if you really don't want to go to college there are other options.You can look into apprenticeships and there are also jobs that don't require a college education, that pay well,and are in despret need of employees.Truck driving is one example.
Best of luck to you


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

I didn't even begin college until I was 22. One of my professors started her MA in her 50's. That being said, the degree hasn't helped me one iota in getting a job. Be sure if you're going for that reason, that you pick an employable degree. For myself, I was OK knowing that I was getting to spend my time enjoying learning what I wanted to learn. There is plenty of time to be stuck in the daily grind of life. I thoroughly enjoyed and miss those years, and have no regrets.


----------

